# Going to miss the once a year change...



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Going to miss the once a year change...


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Why miss it - just carry on using TiVo forever 

You can also use that CSS on your own websites etc for nostalgia value


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

TiVo still records things, but I now watch almost 100% from my modded Humax Freesat (Foxsat-HDR) box. Since the a web front end has appeared for the Humax box, about a year or two ago, 8 years after TiVoWeb, I almost exclusively use the Humax.

Main killer Humax advantage over TiVo in my opinion is it is HD. Other things are it has two tuners and can have monster disks, I have a 2TB in mine.

Recently an equivalent of "dailymail" has been added to the increasing number of Humax "hacks". Not as good as TiVo Dailymail but its a start and is still being developped.

Disadvantages compared to TiVo, not so easy to use, some menus are annoyingly slow, web front end is no where near as good as TiVoweb.

But in the end it does exactly as it says on the tin, records two channel in HD.
Below is Humax web front page and EPG page.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

Still use mine but mainly as a backup. That user interface and functional reliability is so superior to the Sky, BT and Toshiba recorders it shares space with.


----------

